# Buying a car in Greece



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,

We are buying a property in Kefalonia.....in the process at the moment :fingerscrossed:
We will use it as a holiday home at first and possibly retirement home later on.

We are thinking about buying a very small car to get around the island whilst we are there and leaving it in the garage in Kefalonia whilst in the uk.

Does anyone have some advise on buying cars in Greece, please?
Road Tax, Insurance Abroad, MOT's on vehicles ???

does it work the same as in the uk?

I know i can look up this info but would like some advise from someone who has dealt with buying a car abroad first hand, thank you.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Just a quick answer!
Second hand cars are more expensive here than in the UK, at least twice the cost. Keep an eye on Facebook page Kefalonia Buy, Swap, Sell.
Road tax is January to December and can be paid online, or through a post office, or bank. About €130 for a small car.
Insurance is cheap and covers the car, not the driver. Comprehensive only available for cars less than 5 years old. Third party about €130 for 12 months.
Tests (KTEO) are every 2 years after the first 4 years from new. Emission test required every 12 months.


----------



## snowboardmum (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi Jolly Roger,
Thank you so much for all the great advise, you covered everything i was unsure about.


----------

